# Trucking from Great Lakes to East Coast and across Atlantic



## wysiwyg (Apr 15, 2007)

I hope to truck a traditional 33' sloop (20,000lbs) from the Great Lakes to the East Coast and then sail across the Atlantic to Ireland.


Any recommendations for trucking?
Any suggestions for good jumping off points on East Coast?

Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Boston or Newport would be fairly good choices as jumping off points for Europe. As for the trucking, you might want to contact Brownell systems, or do a search for other trucking companies mentioned on this site. Search the threads for other suggestions.

BTW, what is the draft and beam of the boat. Any boat wider than 8' 6" may cost more due to it being a wideload.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Why not sail from the Great Lakes to Ireland, and eliminate the truck? Just a thought.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Are you planning on sailing the northern route or the traditional Bermuda/Azores/Europe route? 
If the latter, you would be best to leave from Newport OR if a shakedown would be beneficial...go to Norfolk and leave from there on a good forecast. 
If you do a search on trucking or transport you will find some boat mover choices.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Why not out the St. Lawrence and then to Newfoundland? Several acquaintances of mine here in Toronto have done the trip in 30 footers and say it's one of the friendliest places on Earth. Then it's just 1,900 NM to Ireland...and considerably less time spent at sea on the longest leg, which can be a concern given the tankage and stowage of even a 20,000 33 footer (geez, how "traditional" is it?)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailaway-

Good point... sail out the Erie canal and down the Hudson River, and then to Ireland. Or, if you like a more northern route, sail out the St. Lawrence river and across the Atlantic.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

What's the max air draft for going from Lake Ontario up the St. Lawrence and out to the Atlantic? If there's low clearance, is it just at one end and you can go the rest of the way with the stick up?


----------



## tessliddy (Feb 4, 2006)

I shipped my Catalina 30 from San Diego to lake Superior with Joule transport with no problemsat all


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

labatt said:


> What's the max air draft for going from Lake Ontario up the St. Lawrence and out to the Atlantic? If there's low clearance, is it just at one end and you can go the rest of the way with the stick up?


If you mean overhead clearance for your mast............No restrictions at all. presuming you are using the St Laurence Seaway........

Lots of ports along the lower St Laurence, which gets wide and very tidal near it's mouth.......

But Hey if Champlain, over 400 years ago and 1000's of others since have done it, so should you be able 

My understanding of the Northern route is that you would want to leave NFLD June lastest...........

With a 175% over "normal" chance of hurricanes this year i'd stay north............


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info.. I'm going to start another thread on this rather than hijacking this one!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

labatt said:


> What's the max air draft for going from Lake Ontario up the St. Lawrence and out to the Atlantic? If there's low clearance, is it just at one end and you can go the rest of the way with the stick up?


There's no limit as far as I know. There are locks at Lachine, but your mast stays up. Oceanic tankers can come to the western end of Lake Ontario, but "up" from that the "Lakemax" limit is about 750 feet. That's bigger than Giu's boat, even.


----------



## wysiwyg (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I don't have the time to sail from the Great Lakes to the East Coast, hence I have to truck the boat.

I'm expecting to take the northern route. Again, the need for speed...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Have them drive it to Cape Breton, then. Might as well see some pretty cruising grounds.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

There is no need to truck your boat, simply follow these instructions:

1. Go to goggle.ca
2. click on maps
3. click on get directions
4. enter New York, NY in start field and Paris France in end field
5. click on "get diections" in blue field
6. enjoy, paying special attention to #24


----------

